# لماذا نسب السيد المسيح الى يوسف



## hassangad (21 أغسطس 2010)

*لدى بعض التساؤلات فى شرح نسب السيد المسيح فى الاناجيل (ارجو اعتباره موضوع واحد)

1- ما الحكمة ان يخبرنا انجيل متى و انجيل لوقا ان شجرة نسب السيد المسيح هى نفس 
     شجرة نسب يوسف النجار اذا ما كان الاخير سيعفى سريعا من انجاب المسيح؟


*********************************
*حُرر من قِبل الإدارة 
بسبب طرح أكثر من سؤال**

*******************************


----------



## Rosetta (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: ما الحكمة*

*أولاً :
كان اليهود مولعين بسلسلة أنسابهم ليثبتوا أنهم شعب الله المختار وليكون لهم الحق في الأرض بالميراث, وليتمكن الكاهن من ممارسة عمله الديني باعتباره من سبط لاوي. وكانوا يحتفظوا بسلسلة كاملة مكتوبة لأنسابهم عزرا 2: 62
" 62 هؤلاء فتشوا على كتابة انسابهم فلم توجد فرذلوا من الكهنوت" .
منهنا لو أن هناك خطأ في نسب السيد المسيح له المجد كما ذكر في أنجيلي متي ولوقا لهاجمها اليهود
(وهم علي أي حال بارعون فيالهجوم).
لأن المسيحيين لم يكتفوا بأن ينسبوا للمسيح له المجد كهنوتا ولا منحوه أرضا , لكنهم قالوا إنه المسيح الآتي المنتظر مخلص العالم. ولو كان هناك أي خطأ لهب اليهود لكشفه فوراً

ثانياً :
كان لدي اليهود عرف وهو أن الشخص الواحد كان يمكن أن يحمل أسم أبوين وينتمي الي سبطين أحدهما بالميلاد و الآخر بالمصاهرة. فكانالرجل أحيانا ينسب الي والد زوجته. ففي عزرا 2: 61 " 61 ومن بني الكهنة بنوحبايابنو هقوص بنو برزلاي الذي اخذ امرأة من بنات برزلاي الجلعادي وتسمى باسمهم."ونحميا7: 63 " 63 و من الكهنة بنو حبابا بنو هقوص بنو برزلاي الذي اخذ امرأة من بنات برزلاي الجلعادي وتسمى باسمهم.
"وحدثالأمر نفسه مع يائير بن حصرون الذي تزوج من ابنة ماكير أحد رؤساء منسي فسموه يائير بن منسي ,أخبارأيام الأول 2 " 21وبعد دخل حصرون على بنت ماكير ابي جلعاد و اتخذها وهو ابن ستين سنة فولدت له سجوب. 22 وسجوب ولد يائير وكان له ثلاث وعشرون مدينة في ارض جلعاد." وبالمقارنة مع عدد 32: 40 " 0 فاعطى موسى جلعاد لماكير بن منسّى فسكن فيها."فهذه هي عادات اليهود.

ثالثاً :
ارجع البشير متى نسب السيد المسيح له المجد الى يوسف بنيعقوب(النسب الرسمي المعروف لدي اليهود). وقسم سلسلة النسب الى ثلاثة اقسام كل قسم منها يحتوى على 14 اسما . والاقسام الثلاثة هى : الاباء ثم الملوك ثم نسل الملوك.واعتبرمتى البشير ان داود واحد من الاباء كما اعتبره واحد من الملوك. ونسب متى المسيح له المجد الى ابراهيم لانه كتب انجيله لليهود.
اما البشير لوقا فقد ارجع نسب المسيح له المجد الى العذراء وقال ان يوسف هو ابن هالى
( والد مريم). فاطلقعلي يوسف اسم والد زوجته وقد قال لوقا ان المسيح له المجد(على ما يظن) كان ابن يوسف
خطيب مريم العذراء. من هنا ي تضح ان متى البشير اسرد النسب المدون رسميا حيث ان المسيح له المجد كان يعتقد انه ابن يوسف بينما لوقا البشير كتب النسبالجسدى من خلال السيدة العذراء والدته .
ومن هنا يتضح ان السيد المسيح له المجده و ابن داود من سبط يهوذا سواء كان هذا بالنسبة للنسب الرسمى أو النسب الجسدى الحقيقى .

رابعا:
لم تكن هناك مشكلة بالمرة للمؤرخ اليهودى ان يسقط بعض الاسماء من سلسة النسب دون ان يمس تسلسل النسب .
وهكذا فعل عزرا فى سفره (عزرا 7: 1-5 ).ولوكان اسقاط بعض الاسماء من سلسلة النسب غير معتاد عند اليهود لكان من الاولى انتهاجمهذة النقطة فى انجيل متى من قبل اليهود وهذا لم يحدث.فى ضوء ما سبق فلنبحث فى سلسلة النسب التى ذكرها متى وان يوشيا ولد يكنيا عند سبى بابل .فقد حذف متى البشير اسم يهوياقايم من سلسة نسب السيد المسيح له المجد لانه كان الة فى يد ملك مصر كما فى اخبار ايام الثانى 36: 4 " 4 وملك ملك مصر الياقيم اخاه على يهوذا واورشليم و غيّر اسمه الى يهوياقيم .واما يوآحاز اخوه فاخذه نخو وأتى به الى مصر.
"ولانه مثل يواش لم يدفن فى قبور الملوك بل طرح على اسوار اورشاليم. ويجوز ان نقول ان يوشيا ولد لكنيا لانه جده(وهذا مقبول لدى اليهود)امابخصوص سبىبابلوان يوشيا مات قبل السبى فهذا صحيح.
فقد تم سبى اليهود ثلاثة مرات فقد كان اول سب ىفى حكم الملك يهوياقايم, وقد كان السبى الثانى فى عهد الملك يكينا بن يهوياقايم , والسبى الثالث فى حكم صدقيا. وهكذا يكون يكنيا ولد فى سبى بابل الاول. ويكوننسب السيد المسيح له المجدالرسمى وليس حسب الجسد حيث انه مدون كابنليوسففى السجلات الرسمية كالاتى:ابراهيم - اسحق- يعقوب - يهوذا - فارص -حصرون - ارام - عميناداب - نحشون - سلمون - بوعز - عبيد - يسى- داود .سليمان - رحبعام - ابيا - اسا - يهوشافاط - يورام - عزيا - يوثام - احاز- حزقيا - منسى -امون - يوشيا - يهوياقايم.يكينيا - شألتيئيل - زربابل - ابيهود- الياقيم- عزور - صادوق- اخييم - الود- اليعازر- متان - يعقوب - يوسف - يسوع المسيح.وهكذانرىانعدد الاجيال هى 42 جيل مقسمة الى 14 جيل اباء و 14 جيل ملوك و 14 جيل نسل ملوك.وهكذا أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت هذه القضية و أريد أن أذكر ثانية أنه اذا كان هناك اي خطأ في النسل لكان اليهود أول المعترضين خاصة أن نسل السيد المسيح له المجد به ملوك دولة أسرائيل. وبالطبع اليهود ليسوا أحباء المسيحيين.
************************************************** *******************************
رد على بعض التساؤلات :
هذا الرد مأخوذ عن كتاب "شبهات وهمية شيطانية حول الكتاب المقدس"

قال المعترض: »بمقارنة نسب المسيح الذي في إنجيل متى بالبيان الذي في إنجيل لوقا، نجد ستة اختلافات: (1) يقول متى إن يوسف ابن يعقوب، ويقول لوقا إنّه ابن هالي. (2) يقول متى إنّ المسيح من ذرية سليمان بن داود، ويقول لوقا إنه من أولاد ناثان بن داود. (3) يقول متى إن آباء المسيح من داود إلى جلاء بابل ملوك ومشهورون، ويقول لوقا إنهم ليسوا ملوكاً ولا مشهورين ما عدا داود وناثان. (4) يقول متى إنّ شألتئيل ابن يكنيا، ويقول لوقا إنه ابن نيري. (5) يقول متى إنّ ابن زربابل هو أبيهود، ويقول لوقا إنه ريسا. (6) يقول متى إن من داود إلى المسيح 26 جيلاً، ويقول لوقا إنها 41 جيلاً«.

وللرد نقول: (1) لما ذكر متى سلسلة نسب المسيح ذكرها بطريقة تنازلية من إبراهيم إلى يوسف خطيب العذراء مريم، فقال إبراهيم ولد إسحاق، وإسحاق ولد يعقوب.. إلخ. ولكن لوقا ذكر نسب المسيح بطريقة تصاعدية، أي من المسيح إلى الله ذاته.

(2) تكلم متى على الأولاد الحقيقيين، أي الذين تناسلوا من آبائهم مباشرة، وعلى الأولاد الغير الحقيقيين، أي الذين نُسبوا إلى الآباء بواسطة أحد الأقرباء أو الأنسباء. وإن كانت عبارة لوقا عمومية، يصح إطلاقها على الأولاد الحقيقيين. ومما يدل على ذلك قوله: »ولما ابتدأ يسوع كان له نحو ثلاثين سنة، وهو على ما كان يُظن ابن يوسف ابن هالي بن متثات«. وبما أن العبرانيين لا يُدخلون النساء في جداول نسبهم، فإذا انتهت العائلة بامرأة أدخلوا قرينها في النسب، واعتبروه ابن والد قرينته (أي ابناً لحميه). وعلى هذا كان المسيح حسب هذه العادة المرعيَّة المتَّبعة ابن يوسف، كما كان ابن هالي. وإذا قيل: لماذا قال متى إن يوسف ابن يعقوب، وقال لوقا إنه ابن هالي؟ قلنا إن البشير متى نظر إلى والده الحقيقي، فقال إنه ابن يعقوب. ونظر لوقا إلى إنه الابن الشرعي لهالي ووارثه الحقيقي، بالمصاهرة.

فمريم ابنة هالي، ويوسف هو ابن يعقوب. ولما لم يكن لهالي ابن، نُسب إليه يوسف. ويوسف ومريم من عائلة واحدة، فإن كلاً منهما تناسل من زربابل. فيوسف من أبيهود ابنه الأكبر كما في متى 1:13، ومريم من ذرية ريسا ابنه الأصغر كما في لوقا 3:27.

(3) ردّاً على الاعتراض الثاني والرابع نقول إن لوقا ومتى قالا إن المسيح تناسل من شألتئيل وزربابل، وهما كما لا يخفى تناسلا من سليمان مباشرة. ومع أن لوقا قال إن شألتئيل كان ابن نيري الذي تناسل من ناثان أخ سليمان الأكبر (كما في 1أخبار 3:5) فالمراد بذلك أنه تزوج ابنة ناثان. وبما أن نيري مات بلا عقب من الذكور، اتحد فرعا عائلة ناثان وعائلة سليمان في شخص زربابل، لما تزوَّج شألتئيل رئيس عائلة سليمان الشرعية بابنة نيري، الذي كان رئيس عائلة ناثان. فمتّى الإنجيلي ذكر أب شألتئيل الحقيقي وهو يكنيا، ولوقا ذكر والده الشرعي بالمصاهرة وهو نيري.

(4) ورداً على الاعتراض الخامس، أن متى يقول إن ابن زربابل هو أبيهود، بينما يقول لوقا إنه ريسا. نقول: يُعلم من 1أخبار 3 ومن لوقا أيضاً أن ابن زربابل هو رفايا، ولكنه سُمّي في لوقا باسم ريسا. ويجوز أنه يحمل اسمين. وذكر متى أبيهود وهو المعروف في أخبار الأيام بعوبديا، وفي لوقا بيهوذا. والمشابهة قوية بين هذه الأسماء في الأصل العبري.

(5) وبما أن متى كتب إنجيله لليهود، جرى في النسب على الطريقة التي كانت مشهورة عندهم. وبما أن لوقا البشير كتب إنجيله لليونان جرى في النسب على المصطلح عليه عندهم.

(6) كان اليهود يحافظون على جداول نسبهم بغاية الدقة والضبط، وكان العلماء والمحقِّقون يظنون في مبدأ الأمر أنه يوجد تناقض بين إنجيلي متى و لوقا في نسب المسيح، ولكن ظهر أنه لا يوجد تناقض ولا اختلاف، بل أن هذه هي الطريقة المتَّبعة عند الأمة اليهودية، وأن بعض الأمم المجاورة لها نسجت على منوالها في تحرير النسب.. فإذا لم ينجب الزوج وزوجته نسلاً، تبنَّيا ابناً أو ابنة. وإذا لم ينجب الوالدان ولداً، وكانت لهما ابنة زوّجاها لرجلٍ اتخذاه لهما ولداً، وتبنّيا أيضاً أولاد ابنتهما. ومما يوضح ما تقدم أنه لما لم يكن لسارة ابن، أعطت هاجر لرجلها فأنجبت هاجر ولداً تبنّته سارة، كذلك فعلت راحيل وليئة، فإنهما حصلتا على أولاد بأن أعطت كلٌّ منهما جاريتها لرجلها.

ومن الأمثلة الواردة في الكتب المقدسة الدالة على تبنّي الأب لأولاد ابنته ما ورد في 1أخبار 2:21 أن ماكير (المكني بأبي جلعاد) أعطى ابنته لحصرون، فتزوَّجها وهو ابن ستين سنة، فولدت له سجوب. وسجوب ولد يائير، وكان له 23 مدينة في أرض جلعاد. ولا شك أن هذه الأرض كانت مِلك ماكير، فإنه كان متشوِّقاً لأن يكون له ابن وارث. وحصل يائير على جملة مدن، فصارت أملاكه ستين مدينة. وعوضاً عن درج ذرّية يائير في عشيرة يهوذا لتناسلهم من حصرون، قيل عنهم إنهم أولاد ماكير أبي جلعاد.. ويؤخذ من سفر العدد 32:41 أن يائير هذا الذي كان في الواقع ابن سجوب بن حصرون بن يهوذا يُسَّمى في سفر العدد يائير بن منسى ، لأن جدّه الذي كان تبنّاه كان ماكير بن منسى، فورث عقاراته.. وكذلك ورد في 1أخبار 2:34 أن شيشان من سبط يهوذا، إذ لم يكن له بنون بل بنات أعطى ابنته ليرحع عبده المصري (ولابد أنه أعتقه) فأنجب عتاي. غير أن هذه الذرية لم تُنسب إلى يرحع المصري، بل إلى شيشان وصارت إسرائيلية وليست مصرية، وأخذت مكان شيشان في النسب والامتيازات.. وكذلك ورد في أستير 2:7 أن مردخاي اتخذ أستير لنفسه ابنة وقت سبي بني إسرائيل. ولو كان لمردخاي عقارات وأملاك لتبنّى ابناً عوضاً عنها.. واتَّخذت ابنة فرعون موسى ابناً لها (خروج 2:10).. وورد في سفر راعوث 4:17 أنه وُلد ابن لنعمي، مع أنه كان في الحقيقة ابن راعوث من بوعز. وكان بوعز أبوه من أقرباء نعمي الأبعدين، فإن نعمي كانت زوجة أبيمالك، وكان بوعز ذا قرابة بعيدة له.. ونقرأ عن حيرام البارع في الصناعة أنه كان ابن أرملة من سبط نفتالي (1ملوك 7:14) ولكن ورد في 2أخبار 2:14 أنه ابن امرأة من سبط دان.
​*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: ما الحكمة*

*


hassangad قال:



لدى بعض التساؤلات فى شرح نسب السيد المسيح فى الاناجيل (ارجو اعتباره موضوع واحد)

أنقر للتوسيع...

 



hassangad قال:






1- ما الحكمة ان يخبرنا انجيل متى و انجيل لوقا ان شجرة نسب السيد المسيح هى نفس 
شجرة نسب يوسف النجار اذا ما كان الاخير سيعفى سريعا من انجاب المسيح؟​ 
​؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 


*لانه هنا تتحقق عشرات النبؤات و يتحقق الوعد الالهي لابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب و داود بان المولود من نسل هؤلاء يثبت كرسيه للابد *
*مثل النبؤة و الوعد الالهي القائل:*
*تك 22:18 ويتبارك في نسلك جميع امم الارض.من اجل انك سمعت لقولي.*
*تك 28:14 ويكون نسلك كتراب الارض وتمتدّ غربا وشرقا وشمالا وجنوبا.ويتبارك فيك وفي نسلك جميع قبائل الارض.*
*2صم 7:12 متى كملت ايامك واضطجعت مع آبائك اقيم بعدك نسلك الذي يخرج من احشائك واثبت مملكته.*​ 
*تث 18:18 اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به*​ 
*2صم 7:13 هو يبني بيتا لاسمي وانا اثبت كرسي مملكته الى الابد.*
*صم 7:16 ويأمن بيتك ومملكتك الى الابد امامك.كرسيك يكون ثابتا الى الابد.*​ 
*ار 31:31 ها ايام تأتي يقول الرب واقطع مع بيت اسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهدا جديدا.*
*ار 33:14 ها ايام تأتي يقول الرب واقيم الكلمة الصالحة التي تكلمت بها الى بيت اسرائيل والى بيت يهوذا.*
*1اخ 17:14 واقيمه في بيتي وملكوتي الى الابد ويكون كرسيه ثابتا الى الابد.*​ 
*مت 2:6 وانت يا بيت لحم ارض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا .لان منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبي اسرائيل*​ 
*..و في نفس الوقت يتحقق الوعد الالهي بان المسيا المنتظر " لن يكون " مولودا من مشيئة رجل برغم انتساب ابيه " الظاهرى " يوسف النجار لبيت يهوذا :*​ 
*اش 7:14 ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل( و واضح انه عندما تحبل عذراء برغم كونها عذراء فان هذا لا يكون من مشيئة رجل ) وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل.*​ 

*



2- لماذا اختلف الوحى بين انجيل متى ولوقا فى بيان نسب السيد المسيح؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

3*
*القديس متي الانجيلي دقيق يروى الاحداث و يسجل الحقائق كما هي ..و في بشارته يسجل نسب السيد المسيح كما هو حقيقة ..اما القديس لوقا فيسجل نسب السيد المسيح " من وجهة نظر اليهود و حسبما كان اليهود يعتقدون و حسب ظنهم في نسب السيد المسيح " و لذا نراه يستهل تسجيل النسب بالكلمات " و هو علي ما يظن" ...و نلاحظ ان الفعل " يظن " هو مبني للمجهول بضم الياء و فتح الظاء و هو يعود بالقطع علي المعاصرين للمسيح و ليس معاصرين له الا اليهود .*​ 
*



			- ما الحكمة فى الاختلاف بين سلسلة النسب المذكورة فى انجيل متى مع ما جاء فى العهد القديم ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

4*
*ما هو هذا الذي جاء في العهد القديم ؟؟*
*من فضلك ضع استشهاداتك لكي تكتمل المقارنة و يتضح معني السؤال لكي يمكننا الرد علي سؤالك*​ 
*



			- السيد المسيح ليس له اب ادمى فاذا اراد الله اخبرنا بنسبه فلماذا لم ينسبه لامه فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**اجابة هذا السؤال ستجدها ضمن الاجابه المكتوبة ردا علي سؤالك الاول*​​


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: ما الحكمة*

الرجاء الإلتزام بقوانين القسم و طرح سؤال واحد فقط في كل موضوع




hassangad قال:


> *
> 1- ما الحكمة ان يخبرنا انجيل متى و انجيل لوقا ان شجرة نسب السيد المسيح هى نفس
> شجرة نسب يوسف النجار اذا ما كان الاخير سيعفى سريعا من انجاب المسيح؟
> 
> *



الحكمة هي ان تسلسل النسب يرجع للملك داود، و هو ما ينطبق على شخصية المسيح المُتنبئ عنها قبل مجيئه


----------



## أَمَة (22 أغسطس 2010)

*تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع*
*ليكون أكثر دلالة على المضمون*
*ولتسهيل البحث مستقبلا*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

*اخي سأعطيك اجابة مختصرة لعلها تكون بسيطة و سهلة الفهم 

نجد أن نسب المسيح مدون في الكتاب المقدس في أنجيل متي الأصحاح الأول وأنجيل لوقا الأصحاح الثالث وعدد 23-38. ويتابع متي نسب المسيح بداية من أبراهيم. أما لوقا فيتابع نسبه بداية من آدم. ولكن يوجد أسباب تدعونا لنعتقد أن متي ولوقا قد قاما بتدوين نسب المسيح من ناحيتان مختلفتان. فمثلاً يقول متي أن يوسف أبن يعقوب (متي 16:1)، بينما يقول لوقا أن يوسف أبن هالي (لوقا 23:3). ويتابع متي النسب من خلال سليمان أبن داوود (متي 6:1)، بينما يتابع لوقا النسب من خلال ناثان أبن داوود (لوقا 31:3). والحقيقة أن الأسماء الوحيدة المشتركة بين النسبين هما شألتيئيل وزربابل (متي 12:1 ولوقا 27:3). فما هو التفسير لذلك الأختلاف؟

يشير البعض لهذ الأختلافات كأخطاء موجودة في الكتاب المقدس. ولكننا نعلم أن اليهود تفوقوا في تدوين التاريخ والأحتفاظ بالمعلومات وخاصة التي تتعلق بالنسب. فمن غير المعقول أن يتابع كل من متي ولوقا نفس النسب ويدونان نسبين مختلفين تماماً. فمن داوود للمسيح لا يوجد أي تطابق. وحتي عند الأشارة الي الأسماء المتطابقة (فهم غالباً أشخاص مختلفون). فنجد أن متي يقول أن شألتيئيل أبن يكونية بينما يقول لوقا أن شألتيئيل ابن نيري. وحيث أن هذه الأسماء كانت شائعة في ذلك الوقت (أنظر عزرا ونحميا) فمن المرجح أنهما كانوا أشخاص مختلفين تماماً.

وأعتقاد آخر هو أن متي يصف نسب المسيح الرئيسي بينما يصف لوقا نسبه آخذاً في الأعتبار صلة الزواج. فقد كان من الطبيعي في ذلك الوقت أنه عند موت رجل لم ينجب أبناء، أن يأخذ أخية أمرأته زوجة له وعند انجابهما أن يحمل الطفل أسم أخيه المتوفي. وبالرغم من أن هذا احتمال وارد ولكنه لايعقل أن يكون ذلك حدث في كل جيل من داوود الي المسيح.

فبالنظر لهذ الأحتمالات، نجد أن معظم علماء الكتاب المقدس يعتقدون أن أنجيل لوقا دون نسب العذراء مريم بينما دون أنجيل متي نسب يوسف النجار. فقد تابع متي نسب يوسف لأنه والد يسوع الشرعي، من خلال سليمان وداوود. بينما تابع لوقا نسبه من خلال مريم العذراء (أم يسوع في الجسد)، من خلال ناثان أبن داوود. ولم يكن هناك كلمة يونانية تعبر عن زوج الأبنة فقد كان يوسف يعتبر ابن هالي بزواجه من أبنة هالي (مريم). ومن الناحيتين نجد أن المسيح جاء من نسب داوود الملك مما يجعله آهلاً أن يكون المسيا المنتظر. وأنه من الغير المألوف أن يتابع شخص ما النسب من خلال الأم ولكن أيضاً أنه من غير المألوف أن يولد شخص ما من عذراء! وأيضاً يذكر لوقا "الأعتقاد" الدارج بأن المسيح كان أبن يوسف (لوقا 23:3).
​*


----------



## hassangad (25 أغسطس 2010)

*السيد my rock  كان لى تعقيب على اجابة red rose 88  الاولى هل تم حذفه؟*


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*الأخ حسن*
*وأنا أيضا أسألك سؤال*
*إذا لم يلحق السيد المسيح بنسب يوسف خطيب أمه فبمن يلحق نسبه؟!!!*


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2010)

hassangad قال:


> *السيد my rock  كان لى تعقيب على اجابة red rose 88  الاولى هل تم حذفه؟*



ردك حُذف لانه خارج عن تخصص القسم و قوانينه. طعنك بموثوقية الأسفار من الناحية التاريخية هو هراء و لن نسمح لهذا المستوى الهابط من المعلومات و الطرح ان يشغل سطر من صفحاتنا
جوابك و تم الرد عليه فلا داعي لكل هذا التشتيت. إذا كان لك إستفسار في نفس سؤالك الأول فأطرحه و الا ستنتهي الإجابة عند الحد هذا


----------



## hassangad (2 سبتمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> ردك حُذف لانه خارج عن تخصص القسم و قوانينه. *طعنك *بموثوقية الأسفار من الناحية التاريخية هو هراء و لن نسمح لهذا المستوى الهابط من المعلومات و الطرح ان يشغل سطر من صفحاتنا
> جوابك و تم الرد عليه فلا داعي لكل هذا التشتيت. إذا كان لك إستفسار في نفس سؤالك الأول فأطرحه و الا ستنتهي الإجابة عند الحد هذا


*
المعلومات التى عرضتها عليكم كتابها اساتذة وعلماء لاهوت  مسيحيين  كنت احاول ان استوضح 

رايكم فيها فلم اكن احاول ان اطعن فى شيئ ؟  لان هذا الامر لا يهمنى 



يمكنك غلق الموضوع 

*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

hassangad قال:


> *
> المعلومات التى عرضتها عليكم كتابها اساتذة وعلماء لاهوت  مسيحيين  كنت احاول ان استوضح
> 
> رايكم فيها فلم اكن احاول ان اطعن فى شيئ ؟  لان هذا الامر لا يهمنى
> ...



يمكنك ذلك في موضوع منفصل خاص بمناقشة هذه الآراء

اما سؤالك فينتهي بتقديم الاجابة المدعومة بآيات الكتاب المقدس​


----------

